# ceramic houses



## aquist (Jun 27, 2011)

at xmas time wal mart sells ceramic houses meant to be used for an under the tree village, they look to be about HO scale. I bought just one that looked a lot like the house we had in Missouri. It was only a dollar, Then I had a brain storm. create a layout using ceramic houses put my charlie brown xmas tree in the middle, rig lights under them. Is that dumb or has anyone done that? there seems to be a great variety of buildings churches stores etc, i googled them and you can buy them all year long but of course not for a dollar. let me know what you think, Am I out to lunch? Is it too toy like for us model railroaders?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

aquist said:


> at xmas time wal mart sells ceramic houses meant to be used for an under the tree village, they look to be about HO scale. I bought just one that looked a lot like the house we had in Missouri. It was only a dollar, Then I had a brain storm. create a layout using ceramic houses put my charlie brown xmas tree in the middle, rig lights under them. Is that dumb or has anyone done that? there seems to be a great variety of buildings churches stores etc, i googled them and you can buy them all year long but of course not for a dollar. let me know what you think, Am I out to lunch? Is it too toy like for us model railroaders?



Aquist,

I'm currently building a winter layout that's full of my girlfriend's Christmas Village stuff. She has a variety of sizes---the big stuff is boxed to go under the tree, but the smaller (HO and close-to-HO scale) is now being absorbed into my layout. I think it's a great idea.

If it's of any help to you, I found it best to use the variety of sizes to help create perspective. I run S scale: anything that is slighty too large went to the village at one end of the layout or immediately in front. Stuff slightly too small went to the back side of the layout, so as to look further away. The stuff that's pretty much on the money is in the center. 

A good source for that stuff is Junque shops. I start shopping around Thanksgiving: the stuff comes out onto the shelves to get sold before Christmas. You can still find lots of it if you look around.

Best wishes,


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not out to lunch at all. Some of those houses can look quite nice. Yes, it's a bit of a nostalgic / toylike theme, but if that fits into your vision of your layout, then it could be a great idea.

Post some pics!

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

IMHO the first rule of a good looking layout (when it comes to buildings) is that if you like it, it is correct. After all it is your hobby and for your enjoyment.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

For a buck?

What do they look like?

Picture?


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought some of the ceramic houses at Michaels craft store for my layout for this past Christmas. Although these were around 6 bucks each.
It was fun painting them. I used acrylic craft paints then sealed them with a coat of future (the floor polish).


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jody, they look great! Excellent paint work!

TJ


----------



## aquist (Jun 27, 2011)

speaking of toys, when I was dumpster diving at the car wash (looking for aluminum cans) I found a water tower in silver grey plastic with the logo H20 in the tank. It
is about the right size for my layout, Now how is it possible that I find HO gauge railroad stuff in the trash? come to think of it that's where my trainboard came from. a 4X4 board with cork roadbed someone threw away! I need to start taking pix of this stuff, no one will believe me, houses for a dollar, free layout, free water tower, sheesh. oh and btw it is 70 degrees here in January (Hot Springs Arkansas) and i have my mothers mobile home for rent, you have to be over 55 to live in timbercrest, two bedrooms, one could be the train room or the side sunroom. she only paid 200 a month for it. and now she is in a nursing home,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

aquist said:


> speaking of toys, when I was dumpster diving at the car wash (looking for aluminum cans) I found a water tower in silver grey plastic with the logo H20 in the tank. It
> is about the right size for my layout, Now how is it possible that I find HO gauge railroad stuff in the trash? come to think of it that's where my trainboard came from. a 4X4 board with cork roadbed someone threw away! I need to start taking pix of this stuff, no one will believe me, houses for a dollar, free layout, free water tower, sheesh. oh and btw it is 70 degrees here in January (Hot Springs Arkansas) and i have my mothers mobile home for rent, you have to be over 55 to live in timbercrest, two bedrooms, one could be the train room or the side sunroom. she only paid 200 a month for it. and now she is in a nursing home,




Again.....,









For a buck?

What do they look like?

Picture?


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Some of those ceramic houses in Christmas villages can be VERY convincing! What I like about it is the fact that there is likely nothing to do to them...i.e. no painting or assembly required. What is not to like about taking it out of the box and putting it right on your layout! I would not hesitate to use them on mine at all. Jody, I agree with TJ...your houses look nice!

Chad


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice little houses! I used to paint them all the time I really enjoyed it. Unfortunatly my X got to keep them all, and now they are all broken. I never started back up again, I moved on to model trains a few years later.

Massey


----------

